# Are there legal drugs like in the movie Limitless?



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I mean other than LSD and psychedelic drugs?
I'd really like something which makes you more intelligent and also more capable of retaining information. Imagine you could access all the **** you ever learned in your life that would be cool. But instead I always forget everything and then it's like I never knew it in the first place this is so depressing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The drug in the movie Limitless is basically Adderall XR IMO lol, to some degree anyways.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

You mean if a person takes Adderall then she'll become smarter and all that just like in the movie? Damn. Then I also need this ****.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

thundercats said:


> I mean other than LSD and psychedelic drugs?
> I'd really like something which makes you more intelligent and also more capable of retaining information. *Imagine you could access all the **** you ever learned in your life that would be cool.* But instead I always forget everything and then it's like I never knew it in the first place this is so depressing.


I have a photographic memory, it's useful but not as special as most people think.

I have not seen the movie but the government is always trying to create the superhuman for battle by using psychotropics. Stimulant are commonly used for making the longest-lasting, strongest super-soldier, while other drugs may be used for mental and emotional brainwashing .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You don't want to remember everything. I've heard that people who have perfect memories are not the most happy. They remember every tragic incident in their life like it was yesterday.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Heh my memory is odd. I can remember an entire book and the syntax of a programming language with just 1 read but yet can't remember peoples' names for the life of me. I guess i'm so not interested in social interaction that my brain doesn't care and sees it as useless info for discarding.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not talking about photographic memory. But simply being able to access stuff you learned in the past instead of forgetting it or making connections and drawing conclusions from data you have stored in your brain. Or simply being smarter or getting ideas which you wouldn't have gotten otherwise.

I saw a docu about LSD and it was really interesting to hear how LSD seems to expand the intellectual capacities of its users. This seems to be a clear proof that drugs can make you smarter. They had scientists take LSD and then let them work on problems which they werent able to solve before.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You don't want to remember everything. I've heard that people who have perfect memories are not the most happy. They remember every tragic incident in their life like it was yesterday.


The main thing is that by having nearly every memory present with equal importance; I can't say which memories are "good" or "bad" all memories are equal. Remembering my brothers suicide does not hold much significance over what I ate for lunch in 5th grade. It's weird, It's like giving up the emotion of memories to have strictly the facts instead.

Also remembering everything that so many people around me have forgotten becomes tiring...



thundercats said:


> *I'm not talking about photographic memory. But simply being able to access stuff you learned in the past instead of forgetting it or making connections and drawing conclusions from data you have stored in your brain. Or simply being smarter or getting ideas which you wouldn't have gotten otherwise.*
> 
> I saw a docu about LSD and it was really interesting to hear how LSD seems to expand the intellectual capacities of its users. This seems to be a clear proof that drugs can make you smarter. They had scientists take LSD and then let them work on problems which they weren't able to solve before.


What you describe doesn't apply to everyone with a photographic memory. But what you describe _does_ exist in the minds of many who are dedicated to personal growth with consciousness. By committing yourself to personal growth it is fairly easy to be on that level.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Nazis used amphetamine during battle and look at well it helped them. But with a maniac like Hitler as leader they were bound to lose the war anyway. 

There are a lot of smart people who used LSD like one of my favorite writers Ken Kesey but there are also tons of stupid people who used it. In other words, LSD won't make you smart.

And neither will adderall. It'll just make you feel a little more motivated but it won't turn you into a genius.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The guy in that movie was a selfish douche-bag, why would you want to be like that? Unfortunately if you want something you have to work for it. :b


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder if someone has a photographic memory then can he just look at a page in a book for 1 second and then memorize all the text like a scanner and later on he can read it in his mind? Or can he read an entire page in a millisecond?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

thundercats said:


> I wonder if someone has a photographic memory then can he just look at a page in a book for 1 second and then memorize all the text like a scanner and later on he can read it in his mind? Or can he read an entire page in a millisecond?


Some with a photographic memory can, it took me more like a minute or soo, I actually had to read it to remember everything. Some people's minds show them images just like a scanner. That is the true definition of a photographic memory, is to remember everything one sees as a clear photo that can be opened and examined in depth with perfect accuracy every time, So I do not have the true definition of a photographic memory, very few people truly do. But I have been tested by my psychiatrist, I forget the medical word my case but it is pretty damn close to a photographic memory. I also remember auditory stimuli very well which is not often the case in people who truly have a photographic memory, that condition has a lot more to do with the visual part of the brain; where as my condition has a lot to do with my memory and recall functioning in a way much different from your average bear..

sidenote: I take a lot of benzos and they do not have a noticeable negative impact on my memory. SSRI's, SNRI's, TCA's and antipsychotics all did though. I think those finding are strange and not necessarily what I expected.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

There was a guy recently who was flown over a city center by helicopter (somewhere in the US) and he drew it down perfectly afterwards. Amazing!


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Kim Peek was who the movie Rain Man was based on.

"Kim Peek has read over 7,600 books in his lifetime, at a rate of about 1 page every 8-10 seconds (according to his father in the video The Boy with the Incredible Brain in the media gallery below). He is able to read two pages simultaneously, the left page with his left eye and the right page with his right eye. He reads most books in about a half hour and is able to retain over 98% of the information within them in his eidetic memory."

It's not quite milliseconds, but it's pretty darn fast. He died a few years ago, though. There maybe someone else like him in the world.

http://wishtank.org/an-exchange-of-savants-kim-peek-compliments-daniel-tammet/


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

@ istayhome

How well did you do in school? I imagine with this kind of ability learning for tests would be totally easy.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

thundercats said:


> @ istayhome
> 
> How well did you do in school? I imagine with this kind of ability learning for tests would be totally easy.


yeah I got straight A's, a perfect score in my trade school later on, better than anyone has done in the school in three decades. It doesn't improve anxiety at all or make me feel any more confident, but it does make me feel a tiny bit of pleasure.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

istayhome said:


> yeah I got straight A's, a perfect score in my trade school later on, better than anyone has done in the school in three decades. It doesn't improve anxiety at all or make me feel any more confident, but it does make me feel a tiny bit of pleasure.


Are you making good money now?


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

istayhome said:


> yeah I got straight A's, a perfect score in my trade school later on, better than anyone has done in the school in three decades. It doesn't improve anxiety at all or make me feel any more confident, but it does make me feel a tiny bit of pleasure.


Damn you making me jealous.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

LSD won't make you smart, just more creative. The more order in your brain and logic the less creativity. Creativity happens to occur when residual memories are kept out of order and brought to focus. At least I read that on newscientist so don't take my word for it. And being intelligent is more a function of DNA. It's why kids with underdeveloped brains can become geniuses. It's in their genes, you can't control that. So until we solve the mystery of DNA we are **** out of luck. And recently new discoveries have made us even more ignorant to DNA's structure and how it works. I'm guessing 100 years before science has any breakthroughs with DNA, maybe more.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Are you making good money now?


If money is the result of intelligence then I know some strippers and escorts that are regular Albert Einsteins.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Adderall is what was in the movie Immediate Release and id recommend 30-40 mg your first time


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

zach90 said:


> Adderall is what was in the movie Immediate Release and id recommend 30-40 mg your first time


It helps with focus but you are still limited to your own potential. hehe

You can make a hick with a 47 IQ more focused but he's not going to invent the theory of relativity.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

What do you mean Adderall was in the movie? This was just a movie it's not real. Or do you think this really happened and people took Adderall and then all of sudden became rich and climbed up the social ladder?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Are you making good money now?


no, money is at the very bottom of my list of values. I have a small farm, growing fruits and vegetables and raising chickens for eggs and occasionally raising other animals for some meat. I can sell fresh produce to make enough money to pay for all the things that I can't make, grow, produce myself or get for free.

It is hard work but I enjoy it and I rarely have to deal with people (social anxiety is often a severe factor in my life).

Before I started having debilitating panic attacks and anxiety at age 18 I did have high aspirations, but life dealt me a different hand.

Whoever said that thoughtful people can't be farmers anyways? I'm able to be successful because I can keep in mind so many different factors relating to the growing of every type of produce in all kinds of conditions and coming up with creative solutions, etc.

I feel tons of anxiety if I spend much time sitting around so I really need to live a highly active lifestyle to keep the anxiety in check .

Experiencing so much anxiety there are very few things that I would be able to do well, my current life feels very comfortable, yet I am constantly challenged, I'm happy with what I do.

Whenever I was a child and expressed interested in all the popular careers (policeman, firefighter, stuff like that) My grandpa would always say, "you're too smart you can't do that." I thought it was insane. Everyone has the freedom to pursue whatever career they want And I don't think anyone is so entitled or superior in any way that they would shun any career as being beneath them. Every field needs all kinds of people with all kinds of different minds.

I know idiots (well in my opinion they are) who are rich, and (people I think are incredibly intelligent) who just live a subsistence lifestyle.

I don't think memory or intelligence directly correlate with wealth.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

istayhome said:


> no, money is at the very bottom of my list of values. I have a small farm, growing fruits and vegetables and raising chickens for eggs and occasionally raising other animals for some meat. I can sell fresh produce to make enough money to pay for all the things that I can't make, grow, produce myself or get for free.


Sounds good if you can survive with that. Better than a ****ty 9 to 5 office job.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

istayhome said:


> I know idiots (well in my opinion they are) who are rich, and (people I think are incredibly intelligent) who just live a subsistence lifestyle.
> 
> I don't think memory or intelligence directly correlate with wealth.


I would bet there is a fair amount of correlation. Having a great memory would make getting As in classes much easier leading to more high paying professions. That is if the person has the drive.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> It helps with focus but you are still limited to your own potential. hehe
> 
> You can make a hick with a 47 IQ more focused but he's not going to invent the theory of relativity.


 It makes you feel like the **** you can walk up to a total stranger and talk for hours then go to class and memorize the whole lesson which like someone above me said leads to straight As.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

thundercats said:


> What do you mean Adderall was in the movie? This was just a movie it's not real. Or do you think this really happened and people took Adderall and then all of sudden became rich and climbed up the social ladder?


 Do you know what harvard students buy on campus to keep up with all their studying and testing? ADERALL. Its the miracle drug. And when i said it was the drug in the movie i meant like if they were to make the movie based on anything real they would have used aderall because thats one of the best drugs out there. It gives you motivation to learn, supresses appetite so you dont get distracted, and makes you memorize everything thrown at you in class.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

zach90 said:


> It makes you feel like the **** you can walk up to a total stranger and talk for hours then go to class and memorize the whole lesson which like someone above me said leads to straight As.


Damn this sounds incredible. What happens with the memory later on? Do you also quickly forget the stuff again or is it permanently saved?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

zach90 said:


> It makes you feel like the **** you can walk up to a total stranger and talk for hours then go to class and memorize the whole lesson which like someone above me said leads to straight As.


Yah but school never really tested someone's intelligence and ingenuity. It simply tests memorization more than anything. Even math which you may think requires logic is in fact a lot of memorization unless you are creating something unique never done before. In the real world however all the big boys who have made amazing contributions to this world have been high school or college drop outs. You know, Steve Jobs, John Carmack, Einstein, and Bill Gates to name a few.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Sounds good if you can survive with that. Better than a ****ty 9 to 5 office job.


You'd be surprised by the number of people who live with absolutely no money.You'd be even more surprised bow healthy and happy they can be; how freeing and fulfilling it can be. Not to mention how east it is to live extremely well with almost no money.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I would bet there is a fair amount of correlation. Having a great memory would make getting As in classes much easier leading to more high paying professions. That is if the person has the drive.


When it comes to being wealthy versus being middle class there is actually a negative correlation when income is compared to income or net worth.

The person who does good in college and gets good grades then does very well at a good job will always only have a fixed income. They will stay middle class.

The person who does what they want to do without giving thinking that they need to do well in college may educate themselvles and build a business system that creates a huge stream of income for them, they can eest an watch their money pile up.

As Kehcorpz said above, some of the wealthiest people on earth created their income without a formal education. Believing that you must get good grades in college in order to have enough money is a fallacy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

istayhome said:


> When it comes to being wealthy versus being middle class there is actually a negative correlation when income is compared to income or net worth.
> 
> The person who does good in college and gets good grades then does very well at a good job will always only have a fixed income. They will stay middle class.
> 
> ...


Can you find the stats for me on that? Wouldn't it take brains to start a successful company? I guess a lot of it is help from your parents to get the capital to start a company in the first place.

Actually I'm more interested in the differences between the lower middle class and the upper middle class. Becoming rich is rare so.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Noca said:


> The drug in the movie Limitless is basically Adderall XR IMO lol, to some degree anyways.


so using this adderall i can make 15 million dollars in 2 weeks on the stock market?

Shouldnt everyone who takes it be super rich by now?

The drug in limitless does not exist. Drugs that manipulate your neurotransmitters can only increase your effectiveness to your potentiol and probably lose effect and leave in you in a worse situation over time


----------



## GettingBetterNow (Mar 27, 2011)

Intelligence is so hard to define. There are people who will fail tests but can manipulate social structure and people around them. You might say dictators often are very smart socially to manipulate the population. You might have an artist who makes the best music or photographs but cant interact with people well or cant do good in school. Or you may have a child genius but if all he can do is take tests well and not put it into practice what good is that? Intelligence isnt just scoring good on an iq test. 

I m told i am smart and i believe im pretty smart but i have many problems that are holding me back a bit. I am hopeful one day after i beat SAD and my possible depression and ADHD and general anxiety and other things i can really change the world in a good way with my smarts. I dont think even the smartest of us will apply knowledge very well if they have all those things getting in the way.

on another thought wouldnt the ability to make people laugh like a comic be a different kind of smart? Iq tests dont test for humor but not just anyone can maake a filled theature laugh their *** off and be willing to see your next show.

Some people i know are also very cleaver in their words and could write an awesome story.. me...maybe not so much.

OP i think most of us have an area where we are smart. You just have to find your area be it growing crops or making people laugh or engineering something or even painting or whatever.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Can you find the stats for me on that? *Wouldn't it take brains to start a successful company? I guess a lot of it is help from your parents to get the capital to start a company in the first place.*
> 
> Actually I'm more interested in the differences between the lower middle class and the upper middle class. Becoming rich is rare so.


Of course it takes some kind of smarts. you have to know what yo're ding and be confident about it. The main factor is not getting capital from parents but being so confident in yourself and your business plan that you will invest everything in it. Your time, money and energy and that you have the confidence and are willing to believe in yourself enough that you trust yourself with investor's money.

I think the differences between he upper and lower middle class is absolutely boring. Both groups are generally on a fixed income. The only differences have to do with salary and spending. both groups generally think of their finances n exactly the same way.

I _can_ find you all the statistics you want, in fact I am a statistician so I can even make up any stats you want me too. But you can also look up both worthless and meaningful statistics about anything you want on your own,


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

**********************thread way off course warning*****************


----------



## klaas (Mar 8, 2015)

intelligence is a hard word to define. No doubt that Eddie Morra was intelligent with nzt48 . But looking at other aspects he also had:
- confidence
- motivation
- sharp mind (noticing everything quickly in his direct surroundings)

and its these aspects that defines an intelligent person. For the last year i have been gaining these aspects. And i can tell you it's been pretty handy for me as a student . Being the only one who dares to ask a question during a lecture and noticing and reacting to bull**** from my team members. With this i am on of the four people that passed first year in one go (out of the 60). Back to your point, 2 years ago i was like Eddie Morra, down and shy. luckily I also saw limitless(6 times) did my research and found out this NZT48









The benefits of this nootropic is that compared to other nootropic's this isn't a addictive one. But just to be clear you will not acces all your ****, but instead embrace it with confidence and the clear mind to handle your situations. 
I don't wanna list all the benefits and info cause it's to much, U will find more benefits and how to use it on this link http://theaninezone.com/l-theanine-benefits/ success with your endeavours!!


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

thundercats said:


> You mean if a person takes Adderall then she'll become smarter and all that just like in the movie? Damn. Then I also need this ****.


No. I heard adderall can make you more focused or less distracted...You're probably better off with a cup of coffee. But if you do suffer from ADD or ADHD then it might be something to check into with your doctor.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

weed


----------

